# Indonesian CURRY



## jamolfc23 (Oct 20, 2009)

Ingredients

1tsp olive oil

4-5 tbsp Mild curry paste

3 chicken breast cut into bite size

2 medium sweet potatoes,bitesize

4 tbsp red split lentils

300ml chicken stock

400ml can of coconut milk

can of chickpeas

rice noodles

Method

1,Heat oil in wok,stir in curry paste and fry for 1min. Add chicken,sweet potatoes and lentils and stir to coat in the curry paste. Pour in the coconut milk and the chicken stock bring it all to the boil,then simmer gently for 15mins.

2,tip in the chickpeas(u usually add long stemed broccoli to)bring it back to the boil then simmer for 4-5mins, season to taste then enjoy on a bed of rice noodles.

bon appetit


----------

